# 
,  ,          ,       ?

----------


## Server56

> ?


 ** ,  **  ?
  , ** ?
   ,         .

----------

** , .    .

----------


## Server56

,      .
       .

----------

.  .         ?

----------

> ,      .


      ,      .

----------


## Server56

,  ?
 ,     ,      ,      .
 ,   -         .

----------


## Server56

> .


  ?
,  ,   ?

----------

,   .  .     .

----------


## Server56

> .


 -    ?        ?     , ?

----------

, **,  .    .         .    .   -  ,  -  .   -    .       .

----------


## Server56

,    ,      .

----------

!      .     .

----------


## krasikk

. ,        ,         -   (         ) -      ?  08    ?

----------


## Server56

,      ,     .
  08.

----------

.  , ,        . .    -     : ,  ,  -.  .    .  ,     ,     .   -    ,            ,    .   ,    )))))))))

----------

> ,   .


    ?    ?    ,    !

----------

,     .  .     . .. - , - .   ,     .

----------

> ,     .


   ,   .     : , .

----------

-     ?

----------

> -     ?


  !      !  ,   .      .   ?       ! 
      ?...

----------

,    ,  ,    .   ,     ,     .        ,          .       . 
         .    ,         . ,      .  , , .

----------

**,    30  .     . ,   .     .                 ,      .      .            .       .         . " - ,  -  ."    ,     !

----------

> ,     ,     .


.    .  ?    - .   (    )    .  .          .   .       ,     .        . 
  ,      ,   ,      -    (,   ).




> .


        .

  .   -   .  ,           ?          .       ? 

 ,   .               .       ,       - .    ,    .         . :      .     ...
, ,   ))))))

----------

> . " - ,  -  ."    ,     !


   !

----------

.     .  .

  ,          06.05.2015    .

----------


## Server56

> .     .  .


     .
   .       .

----------

**,    ?  ?

----------


## Svetishe

,      ,         .

----------

**,        zakon.ru
        06.05.2015  309-15-3633    60-7489/2014     ,        . 11      30.05.2014  33 "  ,       ,       ". 
   ,         ,  **     ..       *  ,    -* **  (  ,    . 21  ).
 .....    ,       ,              , ..      ,           ѻ (     28.01.2015 N 09-9576/14).
 ,       ,  **  **  *   . 11*      30.05.2014  33** . ** **         .               (, )    ,  ,             ,                 .

----------

!     - 21  .  ,         .   ? .   .  . ,    ,    ...     ?

----------

,    ..,           ,    .           .

----------


## Server56

.
    29.03.2010  -740/10.
  ,   .  (,    )     .
        .
  - ,  - .
          (),     ,         .

----------


## Svetishe

> ,    ..,           ,    .


  21  , -    .

----------

,    .    .

----------

> .


  ,    :  !)))))))                      (  -  !)))))))))

----------

?

----------

> ?


!      ...    -  !    )))))   !

----------


## Server56

> 21  , -    .


   ,    .
  , 


> 29.03.2010  -740/10.


   .

----------

**, 
        ,          .
    .

  -  .

----------

